# Jamal 6 months old (PIC HEAVY)



## jmqc19 (Oct 17, 2009)

hi this is my dog jamal, today he is 6 months old he is about 21 inches tall and weighs 60 pounds, is this normal? or is he overweight, cause he doesn't look fat  anyways i've attached some pics so you guys can take a look.

thanks in advance for your replies


























































































































































































that last one is apic of his mom and dad.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

That is a handsome boy !! Thanks for sharing !


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

He is looking good, he is not supossed to be cut and conditioned he is a only a pup. When he turns 1 then you can start looking at controlling his body weight alittle more but he will still be a pup so you need to take your time and let him mature.To me he doesn't seem that over weight at all. My dog's about the same as yours, he is 8 months now around 75 but he was about that weight around 6 months old. Is he Razor's edge? he looks like he has a bit of that bloodline. Good luck with the pup he is very studly =)


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

good looking dog


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

He's a handsome guy!I don't think he's overweight,just a little stocky.But there's nothing wrong with that.
I think you have yourself a beautiful dog!


----------



## jmqc19 (Oct 17, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> He is looking good, he is not supossed to be cut and conditioned he is a only a pup. When he turns 1 then you can start looking at controlling his body weight alittle more but he will still be a pup so you need to take your time and let him mature.To me he doesn't seem that over weight at all. My dog's about the same as yours, he is 8 months now around 75 but he was about that weight around 6 months old. Is he Razor's edge? he looks like he has a bit of that bloodline. Good luck with the pup he is very studly =)


to be honest with you i don't even know if he is a full blooded pitbull, i even think he might have a little bit of mastiff in him because of his height.

i wanted to buy a pitbull, but where i am from in mexico there aren't any responsible APBT breeders that i know of, all of them are BYB, but i liked him so much when i saw him that i took him home.

check out this pup pictures










































he is the one in the middle


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

jmqc19 said:


> to be honest with you i don't even know if he is a full blooded pitbull, i even think he might have a little bit of mastiff in him because of his height.
> 
> i wanted to buy a pitbull, but where i am from in mexico there aren't any responsible APBT breeders that i know of, all of them are BYB, but i liked him so much when i saw him that i took him home.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous pup I would have taken him home too. Without papers there is really no way to prove what he is but in my opinion he looks like he is a traditional apbt crossed with a heavier bully line or amstaff line. My dog is 23inches tall at 75 pounds at 8 months he doesn't look much different than your dog. My pup is registered with the UKC as APBT but he has a very diverse bloodline his fathers side is American Bully and his mom side is your traditional UKC heavier APBT.










I think your dog may have a better back than mine, because my pup has a roached back and it is high as well..


----------



## jmqc19 (Oct 17, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> Gorgeous pup I would have taken him home too. Without papers there is really no way to prove what he is but in my opinion he looks like he is a traditional apbt crossed with a heavier bully line or amstaff line. My dog is 23inches tall at 75 pounds at 8 months he doesn't look much different than your dog. My pup is registered with the UKC as APBT but he has a very diverse bloodline his fathers side is American Bully and his mom side is your traditional UKC heavier APBT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he looks great, if you have time please post some more pics of him

i will appreciate it


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

jmqc19 said:


> he looks great, if you have time please post some more pics of him
> 
> i will appreciate it


You can check my threads I do not want to Hijack your thread with my dog's pictures. Do you live in Mexico?


----------



## jmqc19 (Oct 17, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> You can check my threads I do not want to Hijack your thread with my dog's pictures. Do you live in Mexico?


yes i do, i live in a city called hermosillo its about 3 hours away from the nogales border in arizona.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

He's lookin good! He's pretty tall sitting at 21 inches at only 6 months old.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

jmqc19 said:


> yes i do, i live in a city called hermosillo its about 3 hours away from the nogales border in arizona.


that's cool they have a breeder in Mexico for Alano Espanoles have you ever seen that breed? I am dying to see one in real life, I heard that they are amazing animals and they ressemble the pit dog looks wise a lot.


----------



## jmqc19 (Oct 17, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> You can check my threads I do not want to Hijack your thread with my dog's pictures. Do you live in Mexico?


i just took a look at your threads and wow, they change a lot from 6 to 8 months i think that's when they stop looking like pups and star looking like adult dogs, i hope jamal stars to fill out soon, he used to look bulky but then he started growing and growing  he is so tall now that he looks kind of thin.


----------



## jmqc19 (Oct 17, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> that's cool they have a breeder in Mexico for Alano Espanoles have you ever seen that breed? I am dying to see one in real life, I heard that they are amazing animals and they ressemble the pit dog looks wise a lot.


i've seen them but only in pictures =P i like them a lot but i prefer those called presa canarios have seen those?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

jmqc19 said:


> i just took a look at your threads and wow, they change a lot from 6 to 8 months i think that's when they stop looking like pups and star looking like adult dogs, i hope jamal stars to fill out soon, he used to look bulky but then he started growing and growing  he is so tall now that he looks kind of thin.


They go through different growth spurs and also the bloodline indicates where they will end up. When I first got my pup he was in horrible shape his spine was showing, ribs, hipbones and he was full of worms. He kinda looked like a weiner dog your dog will eventually fill out but it all depends what went into the mix and what's in the dna of the bloodline. I am actually surprised that Bernie turned out that way because he looked like a grey hound when he was little but he is starting to fill out more, time will tell what he will end up looking like. Your dog is very good looking and it should have a very nice build, I'd say he is going to be in the 80 pound range in good shape and probably around 23 inches tall.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

jmqc19 said:


> i've seen them but only in pictures =P i like them a lot but i prefer those called presa canarios have seen those?


Yea I met a few of them, it's a lot of dog in them lol it's hard to find good presa lines a lot of them will have dog agressive tendencies, unlike the Alano which was bred to be a pack hunter. Although the Presa I had at my house had a very stable temperament and did not seem to care about other dogs.








that's Chapel 

----------------------------------------

Bernie at 8 weeks old hiding behind in between his mother's feet lol:roll:



















Bernie around 7 months not hiding anymore lol:rofl:










Bernie around 8 months old


----------



## jmqc19 (Oct 17, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> Yea I met a few of them, it's a lot of dog in them lol it's hard to find good presa lines a lot of them will have dog agressive tendencies, unlike the Alano which was bred to be a pack hunter. Although the Presa I had at my house had a very stable temperament and did not seem to care about other dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he was so small, he's grown so much, what did you do with the presa? was it yours? i like those a lot but i cant really judge on temperament since i have only seen them in pictures.

there are not many dogs like that in mexico, at least not where i live.

are presas a fighting breed ?


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> He's lookin good! He's pretty tall sitting at 21 inches at only 6 months old.


yeah, 21 inches at 6 months? maybe he does have some mastiff, maybe some cane corso in there. either way very handsome boy. doubt he's full APBT at that height... you sure 21 inches?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

jmqc19 said:


> he was so small, he's grown so much, what did you do with the presa? was it yours? i like those a lot but i cant really judge on temperament since i have only seen them in pictures.
> 
> there are not many dogs like that in mexico, at least not where i live.
> 
> are presas a fighting breed ?


I was fostering the Presa to adopt it however the dumb owners that bought him as a puppy never taught him any commands and wanted to put him down because he had hip displasya. It was 120 pound baby that didn't even know how to sit, at the end of the day it was too much to deal with and my place was not big enough to contain him while we taught him obedience so it did not work out.

There are many schools of thought on the Presa breed some argue that it is an ancient breed that originated from the Canary Islands, while others describe the breed as being a mutt. A re-creation of an old breed and also a marketing scam like the Cane Corso. Many argue that the Presas walking around now are just designer dogs mastiff crossed with bulldogs boxers and terriers with no real connection the dogs of the past. In the past these dogs were used to protect livestock and they were used as catch dogs for the butchers. They were also used for dog fighting but I highly doubt it was specialized in the way it was done with apbt more like "honor" fights as they like to call them which is totally ridiculous since I hate dogfighting but you get the point lol. Either way they were large working dogs that were not bred for appearance but performance, some of the Presa now days are way to big to be able to work the way their ancestors did.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

wow, he is one good looking boy!


----------



## jmqc19 (Oct 17, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> yeah, 21 inches at 6 months? maybe he does have some mastiff, maybe some cane corso in there. either way very handsome boy. doubt he's full APBT at that height... you sure 21 inches?


yes i am, he is 21 inches i know this because i have a full grown female and they are about the same size right now










he actually looks even bigger than her there :rofl:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

jmqc19 said:


> yes i am, he is 21 inches i know this because i have a full grown female and they are about the same size right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking dogs they are very lean, your pup is def going to be huge. You are going to have wait and see once he is all done and grown by 3. Are yiu planning on neutering your dog?


----------



## jmqc19 (Oct 17, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> Nice looking dogs they are very lean, your pup is def going to be huge. You are going to have wait and see once he is all done and grown by 3. Are yiu planning on neutering your dog?


i dont's know about that, isn't he too young for that, i'll be honest with you neutering is not really a common practice here in Mexico i will have to think about that one


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

jmqc19 said:


> i dont's know about that, isn't he too young for that, i'll be honest with you neutering is not really a common practice here in Mexico i will have to think about that one


If you have the proper methods of containing your dog from getting away when it has the urge to mate and also keeping it away from your female when she is in heat there is no problem. When a mature male smells a female in heat he will go nuts, he will try to escape to find the female to mate with or he is going to fight other males in his territory if there is a female in heat in the household. I like my dog to be fully developed before cutting them off so they get all the benefits of testasterone but if I get a female to my house tio live with us either she or he will get fixed before any accident happens.


----------



## jmqc19 (Oct 17, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> If you have the proper methods of containing your dog from getting away when it has the urge to mate and also keeping it away from your female when she is in heat there is no problem. When a mature male smells a female in heat he will go nuts, he will try to escape to find the female to mate with or he is going to fight other males in his territory if there is a female in heat in the household. I like my dog to be fully developed before cutting them off so they get all the benefits of testasterone but if I get a female to my house tio live with us either she or he will get fixed before any accident happens.


her next heat is actually coming in about 3 months, i'll take her to a place we have just outside of the city so he can keep his for at least 8 more months =P after that i'll ask a vet about the procedure.

bu i am going to have to think about it cause i wouldn't like to do that to him, maybe i'll just take him to the other house everytime she is about to be in heat.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

jmqc19 said:


> her next heat is actually coming in about 3 months, i'll take her to a place we have just outside of the city so he can keep his for at least 8 more months =P after that i'll ask a vet about the procedure.
> 
> bu i am going to have to think about it cause i wouldn't like to do that to him, maybe i'll just take him to the other house everytime she is about to be in heat.


Do your doggys stay outside in the yard or are they crated?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Beautiful boy you got he's gorgeous.  My boy is pretty tall too I'm not sure how tall he was at 6 months but he's 15 months now and 25in from ground to front shoulder. Can't wait to see more of the little big guy


----------



## jmqc19 (Oct 17, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> Do your doggys stay outside in the yard or are they crated?


they stay outside in the yard but they sleep in the laundry room


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Good looking pup you have


----------



## jmqc19 (Oct 17, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Beautiful boy you got he's gorgeous.  My boy is pretty tall too I'm not sure how tall he was at 6 months but he's 15 months now and 25in from ground to front shoulder. Can't wait to see more of the little big guy


you cant really tell how tall they are by the pictures unless there is something next to them that you can compare to, but your looks like it has long legs too he must be huge wow 25 inches  maybe jamal will reach that height in the next few months.


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

jmqc19 said:


> i dont's know about that, isn't he too young for that, i'll be honest with you neutering is not really a common practice here in Mexico i will have to think about that one


He's not too young to be neutered. All my dogs have been spayed/neutered before turning 1. My current male was neutered at 12 weeks old. I have never had a problem with any of my dogs and neither has anybody else I've met that got their dogs spayed/neutered "early". Mexico has a HORRIBLE overpopulation problem. Stray dogs running in packs in some areas. Spaying & neutering really should become a common practice for all responsible dog owners.

BTW, He's a handsome boy. Your girl is beautiful also.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

jmqc19 said:


> you cant really tell how tall they are by the pictures unless there is something next to them that you can compare to, but your looks like it has long legs too he must be huge wow 25 inches  maybe jamal will reach that height in the next few months.


Yea he really surprised me he's 82lbs now and long legs lol.
Here's a pic of him from the side on his spring pole










Here he is next to my son who is 2 and a half


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

omg he's huge!!!! hahaha. super handsome tho. he's gonna be a beast for sure. i love the lanky puppy look. won't be long n he'll be a beefy monster  love his eyes too


----------



## PittyLover314 (Dec 25, 2009)

He's a good looking dog. He looks normal size for his age...hes very built! He looks like a big mush ball!!


----------



## jmqc19 (Oct 17, 2009)

Pittielove29 said:


> He's not too young to be neutered. All my dogs have been spayed/neutered before turning 1. My current male was neutered at 12 weeks old. I have never had a problem with any of my dogs and neither has anybody else I've met that got their dogs spayed/neutered "early". Mexico has a HORRIBLE overpopulation problem. Stray dogs running in packs in some areas. Spaying & neutering really should become a common practice for all responsible dog owners.
> 
> BTW, He's a handsome boy. Your girl is beautiful also.


thank you, well maybe i'll do it, maybe not i won't promise anything but i sure can keep em apart. i don't know i mean it seems so cruel to do that to him if i have other options that are just as effective. my parents live in the house outside of the city so he would be well taken care of if i take him there while she is in heat and if that doesn't work well my dad is a vet so at least it will be someone i trust performing the surgery.

thank you for your advice


----------



## jmqc19 (Oct 17, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Yea he really surprised me he's 82lbs now and long legs lol.
> Here's a pic of him from the side on his spring pole
> 
> 
> ...


wow he is big :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: your son could use him as a horse if you put a saddle on him =P i think jamal will be just as tall as him.


----------



## jmqc19 (Oct 17, 2009)

a few more pics of Jamal's Mum and Dad


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

if you are going to neuter wait at least until he is a yr old =)


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> if you are going to neuter wait at least until he is a yr old =)


Why would the reasoning for that be? Not trying to offend, but I've never heard that from a vet or seen anything that says to wait until they're 12 months.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Pittielove29 said:


> Why would the reasoning for that be? Not trying to offend, but I've never heard that from a vet or seen anything that says to wait until they're 12 months.


Early neutering supresses testasterone production, it is a very important sex hormone needed for the development of the dog. Testasterone signals the growth plates to close at the appropiate time, it also allows for the proper development of the skeletal mass and psychological development of the dog.

Vets all over the country recomend science diet as their top choice of dog food, that should show not to trust everything a vet says. By the way I am pro spay and neutering but I feel it should be done at the right time. Vets/ASPCA/HSUS claim that fixing a dog will get rid of dog agression/agression that is also not entirely accurate. I sound like a broken record when I say this but every dog has a personality and temperament, the breeding, liter and mother to pup intereaction and the socialization will heavily dictate the outcome of the offspring not some surgery.


----------



## jmqc19 (Oct 17, 2009)

i don't think i have ever seen a dog that was neutered here, do their behavior changes a lot?


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

jmqc19 said:


> i don't think i have ever seen a dog that was neutered here, do their behavior changes a lot?


No their behaviors/personality change very little if at all.

My past and current vet sell Science Diet. I have never had that food recommended to me. I know they're not all knowing, but they do specialize in the medical/surgical field, so I will take their advice over somebody who hasn't been to vet school. As stated before, all of my dogs have been spayed/neutered well before 12 months old with NO problems at all nor have I met anybody that has problems with their dog because of "early" spay & neuter. I have never seen any studies showing these facts either.

If you're going to own male/female dogs together then somebody needs to be fixed and the sooner the better. There is no guarantee you can keep your dogs contained/away from each other no matter how responsible and vigilant you are. The people who say there is are just another reason why the shelters are flooded with homeless pets and even more are wandering the streets.

I'll leave it at that because I don't want to start a full blown argument, but feel free to show actual proof that early speutering is detrimental to an animal's health.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Pittielove29 said:


> No their behaviors/personality change very little if at all.
> 
> My past and current vet sell Science Diet. I have never had that food recommended to me. I know they're not all knowing, but they do specialize in the medical/surgical field, so I will take their advice over somebody who hasn't been to vet school. As stated before, all of my dogs have been spayed/neutered well before 12 months old with NO problems at all nor have I met anybody that has problems with their dog because of "early" spay & neuter. I have never seen any studies showing these facts either.
> 
> ...


There are several members on this board that safely contain their intact dogs from mating with each other so it is possible. I agree with you I wouldn't know how to perform surgery on a dog,however, I can show you proof that early neutering could have negative effects on dogs. Canine Sports Productions: Early Spay-Neuter Considerations for the Canine Athlete you can believe all that your vets say or you can do a little reading on the side. I can get you more sources but my boss is back at work and I can't surf the net as usual. By the way my first dog was fixed at 5 months old and he wanted to kill every dog in the street, he marked like crazy and humped as well. My chihuahua was fixed at 7 months old and he lifts his leg to pee, he humps our kitties or anything with 4 legs. So there is some actual proof that this surgery does not correct all the great things that vet promise. Every dog is different and they all have different temperaments, some are extremely dominat while other dogs can be shy and submissive. Let me know if you need more proof


----------



## jmqc19 (Oct 17, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> There are several members on this board that safely contain their intact dogs from mating with each other so it is possible. I agree with you I wouldn't know how to perform surgery on a dog,however, I can show you proof that early neutering could have negative effects on dogs. Canine Sports Productions: Early Spay-Neuter Considerations for the Canine Athlete you can believe all that your vets say or you can do a little reading on the side. I can get you more sources but my boss is back at work and I can't surf the net as usual. By the way my first dog was fixed at 5 months old and he wanted to kill every dog in the street, he marked like crazy and humped as well. My chihuahua was fixed at 7 months old and he lifts his leg to pee, he humps our kitties or anything with 4 legs. So there is some actual proof that this surgery does not correct all the great things that vet promise. Every dog is different and they all have different temperaments, some are extremely dominat while other dogs can be shy and submissive. Let me know if you need more proof


wow very interesting, thank you for the info, i' am definitely going to try to avoid neutering for the time being; i knew cutting of his testicles couldn't be a good thing, its nature, they are there for a reason if they weren't needed they would be born without them right? =P


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

jmqc19 said:


> wow very interesting, thank you for the info, i' am definitely going to try to avoid neutering for the time being; i knew cutting of his testicles couldn't be a good thing, its nature, they are there for a reason if they weren't needed they would be born without them right? =P


Yeah lol but remember that there are thousands of homeless dogs in the shelters and in the streets. Leave the breeding to the people that have been doing this for years and that want to improve the breed.


----------



## jmqc19 (Oct 17, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> Yeah lol but remember that there are thousands of homeless dogs in the shelters and in the streets. Leave the breeding to the people that have been doing this for years and that want to improve the breed.


will do, hey man are you always logged on? :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: seems like everytime i have posted you are here to reply instantly=P

this forum should have a chat room, is there one that i don't know of? if so please let me know.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

jmqc19 said:


> will do, he man are you always logged on? :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: seems like everytime i have posted you are here to reply instantly=P
> 
> this forum should have a chat room, is there one that i don't know of? if so please let me know.


hahha :roll:


----------

